# Marmalade & Myrtle @ 6 months



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Marm & Myrtle @ 6 months

Took the photos last week before spaying operations, gave them a break from the camera since then 

*Please Matt more food *










*Relaxing time*










*Time to hunt*










*Poser *










*ROOOOAR*










*Fatty*

Brief moment I could get Marm "fatty" to pose for the camera. she's looking at the food bowl










*Budge up sis*










*Look into my eyes*

"You will open a can of tuna for me"










Hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Matt, you take amazing photos!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Man those are sharp - what set up are you using (full details please I'm an amateur photobuff) - and any post production? I NEED to get off my bum and try again with my cats. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just brilliant Matt - they are stunning and I love the clarity of the colours in their coats.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

As said they just have the cutest faces x

My OH now wants to talk camera with you so will definitely be booking you for kitten photo's hun  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pictures, and such stunning cats,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are great


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Stunning....beautiful pics.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Mochali said:


> Matt, you take amazing photos!


Many thanks 



spid said:


> Man those are sharp - what set up are you using (full details please I'm an amateur photobuff) - and any post production? I NEED to get off my bum and try again with my cats. Fantastic stuff.


Glad you like the shots.
Nikon SLR's , 50mm lens for most photos, external flash. Fix white balance and sharpen in photoshop. Not much post processing at all.



ChinaBlue said:


> Just brilliant Matt - they are stunning and I love the clarity of the colours in their coats.


Thanks , glad you enjoyed them, both cats where looking in good health that day, nice and healthy coats. They are recovering from spaying at the moment so no more photos for a few weeks.



LousKoonz said:


> As said they just have the cutest faces x
> 
> My OH now wants to talk camera with you so will definitely be booking you for kitten photo's hun  xx


Just say when Lou  , be nice to come over and meet you and the family. 
I'll bring plenty of memory card for all those cats of yours. 
Be nice to get some shots of the Queens as well as the kittens.



colliemerles said:


> brilliant pictures, and such stunning cats,


thanks 



carol said:


> they are great


Cheers 



FREE SPIRIT said:


> Stunning....beautiful pics.


Many thanks 

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Amazing photos as always and your cats are looking even more beautiful :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

After speaking to a few people regarding if my Sasha was a half maine coon i spoke to the previous owner and they do not know anything about her parents as she was found dumped on a side of a road. 


But after a few people saying she looks maine coon and looking at your photos i am thinking she is definitely half maine coon. They are so gorgeous xxx


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! Amazing photos as always and your cats are looking even more beautiful :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> After speaking to a few people regarding if my Sasha was a half maine coon i spoke to the previous owner and they do not know anything about her parents as she was found dumped on a side of a road.
> 
> But after a few people saying she looks maine coon and looking at your photos i am thinking she is definitely half maine coon. They are so gorgeous xxx


cheers Kathryn


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow Matt they are both stunning they're georgous and great photos.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw wow, great pictures - your cats are gorgeous


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

brilliant photos, theyre lovely looking cats arent they ?


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> wow Matt they are both stunning they're georgous and great photos.


Thank you for the kind comments


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

These are just stunning photos your girls are gorgeous:001_wub but then I'm sure you already know that LOL) x


----------

